# no use crying over spilt milk



## Crescent

Buenas tardes 

Saben ustedes una expresión que pueda traducir en español y querer decir la misma cosa que: _No use crying over spilt milk_, en inglés? 
Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Dudu678

Mi padre solía decir, como traducción casera, "no hay que llorar sobre la leche derramada".

La traducción que suelen proponer es "a lo hecho, pecho", pero a mí no me gusta, me parece mucho más bonito lo de la leche


----------



## catrina

Hola,

una variación del dicho que menciona Dudu678 que he escuchado es

"ya ni llorar es bueno"


----------



## susantash

Hola!
Ese idiom tiene un equivalente exacto en Español, que es el que mencionarion anteriormente: No vale la pena/no tiene sentido llorar sobre la leche derramada.


----------



## Welcome

Mi madre solía decir cuando mi padre utilizaba esta expresiòn No use crying over spilt milk *"lo que paso pasó"* simplemente..

Gracias por leerme...


----------



## midnight125

De nada sirve llorar  sobre la leche derramada.


----------



## Ferrol

La expresión "de nada sirve llorar por la leche derramada" ("sobre" no me parece correcto), no la veo ni en el DLE de la r.a.e. , ni en el Diccionario de María Moliner, por lo que puede ser un anglicismo. La exoresión natural, que a diferencia de la anterior, se oye todos los días por donde he vivido es , en mi opinión "a lo hecho pecho"


----------



## michelmontescuba

Otra variante: "lo hecho, hecho está".


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

"No hay que llorar sobre la leche derramada" lo vengo escuchando regularmente desde los '90, tanto en algún texto escolar como en la tele. En cambio, "a lo hecho, pecho" sólo se lo he escuchado decir a Homero Simpson  Igualmente, creo que cualquiera entiende todas las frases sugeridas hasta ahora.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> "No hay que llorar sobre la leche derramada" lo vengo escuchando regularmente desde los '90, tanto en algún texto escolar como en la tele. En cambio, "a lo hecho, pecho" sólo se lo he escuchado decir a Homero Simpson  Igualmente, creo que cualquiera entiende todas las frases sugeridas hasta ahora.


Yo coincido con Ferrol. La expresión usual para mí es "a lo hecho, pecho".


----------



## Mr.Dent

To cry over spilt milk -- arrepentirse del pasado


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

Ferrol said:


> "a lo hecho pecho"


What's done is done. (No use crying...)


----------



## LucasLib

"De nada sirve llorar sobre la leche derramada"


----------



## susantash

LucasLib said:


> "De nada sirve llorar sobre la leche derramada"


Yes, I agree with LucasLib. Probably this is a matter of regional variation, because here in the Río de la Plata area I've been hearing that expression since I was a little girl.


----------



## franzjekill

En Google Libros hay libros de los años 60 en los que aparece la expresión. También hay algunos casos en el CREA, no muchos, unos catorce (el 14 y el 16 no cuentan). CREA FUENTE


----------



## Mr.Dent

What is CREA?


----------



## franzjekill

Mr.Dent said:


> What is CREA?


Es una de las dos bases de datos de la RAE. CREA es de español actual. La otra base, que está en el mismo sitio se llama CORDE, y es de español más antiguo. 
Este es el vínculo: CREA


----------



## Mr.Dent

Thanks.


----------



## franzjekill

De nada.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Agua pasada no mueve molino.CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Agua pasada no mueve molino. 
Traducción en inglés de “agua pasada no mueve molino” | Collins Diccionario español-inglés


----------



## Agró

Marsianitoh said:


> Agua pasada no mueve molino.CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Agua pasada no mueve molino.
> Traducción en inglés de “agua pasada no mueve molino” | Collins Diccionario español-inglés


 Desde luego, eso sí. Lo de la leche es muy poco castizo y no se lo he oído jamás a nadie.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Marsianitoh said:


> Agua pasada no mueve molino.CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Agua pasada no mueve molino.
> Traducción en inglés de “agua pasada no mueve molino” | Collins Diccionario español-inglés


Estas frases, en mi opinión no son equivalentes, y se usan en situaciones diferentes. La frase en inglés habla sobre no sufrir o quejarse por cuestiones que no tienen solución. La frase en español habla sobre las cuestiones del pasado que ya no nos afectan y en mi opinión es más cercana a "let bygones be bygones" que a la frase del OP, sin ser necesariamente un equivalente.


----------



## Agró

michelmontescuba said:


> Estas frases, en mi opinión no son equivalentes, y se usan en situaciones diferentes. La frase en inglés habla sobre no sufrir o quejarse por cuestiones que no tienen solución. La frase en español habla sobre las cuestiones del pasado que ya no nos afectan y en mi opinión es más cercana a "let bygones be bygones" que a la frase del OP, sin ser necesariamente un equivalente.


Se emplea para decir que de nada sirve lamentarse por lo que pudo ser y no fue. Las oportunidades perdidas, como sucede con el *agua pasada* de un cauce, ya no nos son de utilidad, de modo que para qué darle vueltas en la mente y recordarlas inútilmente.
Fuente


----------



## michelmontescuba

Agró said:


> Se emplea para decir que de nada sirve lamentarse por lo que pudo ser y no fue. Las oportunidades perdidas, como sucede con el *agua pasada* de un cauce, ya no nos son de utilidad, de modo que para qué darle vueltas en la mente y recordarlas inútilmente.
> Fuente


Si, es cierto. Había olvidado este otro uso de la frase. Todo depende de la situación.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> Desde luego, eso sí. Lo de la leche es muy poco castizo y no se lo he oído jamás a nadie.


Coincido.


----------



## Ferrol

Agró said:


> Desde luego, eso sí. Lo de la leche es muy poco castizo y no se lo he oído jamás a nadie.


Completamente de acuerdo. Otra cosa es que se oiga en TV, o en peliculas, como tantas otras traducciones literales e inadecuadas del inglés


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Más vale prevenir que llorar.
- De nada sirve lamentarse / llorar por el pasado.


----------



## sarah_

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - Más vale prevenir que llorar.


Esta significa otra cosa.
"it's no use crying over spilled milk" significa que no vale de nada sentirse mal por aquello que  ya ha pasado y no puede solucionarse.
"Mas vale prevenir que llorar" habla de tomar precauciones para no tener que arrepentirse después.
Nada que ver.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> "No hay que llorar sobre la leche derramada" lo vengo escuchando regularmente desde los '90, tanto en algún texto escolar como en la tele. En cambio, "a lo hecho, pecho" sólo se lo he escuchado decir a Homero Simpson



Para nosotros, eso es el mundo al revés, Lyrica...


En España, la que se usa de toda la vida es 'a lo hecho pecho'. La de 'la leche derramada' se oía más que nada en los medios de comunicación, supongo que por influencia del inglés.

Sí es cierto que la de 'la leche derramada' se empezó a oír bastante por allá por los 90, pero de eso hace ya treinta años, así que no es de extrañar que ahora haya gente comentando que ya se la oían a sus padres... A mí sigue pareciéndome un calco del inglés.


----------



## You&me

franzjekill said:


> Es una de las dos bases de datos de la RAE. CREA es de español actual. La otra base, que está en el mismo sitio se llama CORDE, y es de español más antiguo.
> Este es el vínculo: CREA


Gracias por CREA no sabia que existia.


----------



## Ballenero

Dudu678 said:


> La traducción que suelen proponer es "a lo hecho, pecho", pero a mí no me gusta, me parece mucho más bonito lo de la leche


Veo una diferencia importante entre 
_No use crying over spilt milk_ y 
"a lo hecho, pecho".

La diferencia está en la actitud.
En la primera, la inglesa, la de la leche, ante un error o algo mal hecho, dice que no hay que lamentarse y ya está pero en "a lo hecho, pecho" (odio esta frase, por cierto), te dice que saques pecho, que te sientas orgulloso. 
Prefiero 
"el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo".


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ballenero said:


> Veo una diferencia importante entre
> _No use crying over spilt milk_ y
> "a lo hecho, pecho".
> 
> La diferencia está en la actitud.
> En la primera, la inglesa, la de la leche, ante un error o algo mal hecho, dice que no hay que lamentarse y ya está pero en "a lo hecho, pecho" (odio esta frase, por cierto), te dice que saques pecho, que te sientas orgulloso.
> Prefiero
> "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo".


Discrepo con este punto de vista. Al menos no es así como entendemos la frase por aquí. Como yo la entiendo "a lo hecho pecho" nos dice que olvidemos lo sucedido y sigamos adelante sin lamentaciones y asumiendo las consecuencias de nuestros actos con valentía.


----------



## franzjekill

Para mí tienen en común la imposibilidad de cambiar el pasado,  pero "a lo hecho, pecho" entiendo que transmite la necesidad de afrontar las consecuencias de los actos propios con valor, con gallardía. No diría con orgullo, como menciona ballenero. A la de la leche derramada no le veo esa connotación. Los errores u omisiones pueden bien ser de otros, sin responsabilidad de quien lo dice. Y si la hay, si hay responsabilidad, el acento no está puesto en hacer frente a las consecuencias de un acto, sino en mirar hacia adelante (por ejemplo, a una persona que se lamenta seguido por el fracaso de su matrimonio, puede que alguien le diga que no vale la pena llorar sobre leche derramada, lo pasado, pisado, que piense en el presente).


----------



## michelmontescuba

De acuerdo. También concuerdo con aquéllos que dicen que lo de la leche es un calco que no tiene uso real en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## You&me

*A lo hecho pecho* is more along the lines:  once one did something, one cannot take it back, one must man up and one must move forward. 
*No use crying over spilt milk *means more along the lines of: no need to get upset or cry over (small) mistakes or things that cannot be changed and or were out of your control when it happened... and it is best to focus in the future instead. How about: *"Lo [que] hecho, hecho está"*?


----------



## michelmontescuba

Pareces coincidir con el post #8.


----------



## You&me

michelmontescuba said:


> Pareces coincidir con el post #8.


Si, en efecto. Saludos


----------



## Graciela J

Ballenero said:


> La diferencia está en la actitud.
> En la primera, la inglesa, la de la leche, ante un error o algo mal hecho, dice que no hay que lamentarse y ya está pero en "a lo hecho, pecho" (odio esta frase, por cierto), te dice que saques pecho, que te sientas orgulloso.



No dice que saques pecho, sino que *pongas pecho*:

*poner *_alguien_* el pecho *_a algo_

1. loc. verb. Arrostrarlo.


----------

